# Tambo



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

OK time for me to report a couple of thoughts on this baccy. I bought the stick form, an had been smoking it dry as a bone. You see, I was kinda lucky in the one (out of 2) that I opened, a large chunk from the outer ring fell off. I was able to simply cut this up with a pair of scissors for smoking. Now smoking this baccy like this was good, however, in it's dry state it has a real unpleasant musty odor, that in a small way imparts this flavor to the baccy when smoked. What do you expect, this baccy is aged in huts for at least 5 years before it's sold.

Then I did the steam treatment to the rest of the stick. Holy sh*t this woke this baccy up! Wile it still had some notes of flavor from the previous way of smoking it( none of them include any kind of musty taste or smell) the musty smell is totally gone. The baccy itself has a texture very much like animal hide in the process of tanning. With a very sweet non-descripte smell and flavor. 

I'm glad I had latex gloves on. They were permanently stained yellow from the high levels of Nic in this baccy. This stuff is nothing to play around with. Far better to be safe than sorry in this case.

Smoking it after the steaming process, it doesn't want to bit but keep your head about you. If you are not paying attention it will kick you in the ass with it's nic levels. In all honesty, half a bowl and I put it down. Not that I am sick or am having bad reactions to the nic, but just because I've had more than my fill, and am ready to set er down to be revisited later.

All in all, this is a very good, smooth baccy that reminded me of a time when I used to primarily smoke cigars. It is not for the faint of heart or the weak in spirit. Tambo WILL PUT HAIR ON YOUR CHEST!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Great impressions!

When I got my stick, I got right to it with a very sharp chef's knife and made some coins. The center was exceptional, but I agree that the outer portions didn't expose the potential this tobacco has.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice review, particularly the yellow latex image, really stresses the potency of the leaf. Is it general practice to steam and jar it as soon as you get it, or do some of you age it in the stick and process it when you are ready to smoke it?

Either way, thanks for the pre and post steamed comparisons, very interesting!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

The next time I get a stick, I will steam it. But I'll do as BaliBob suggests and keep the leaves whole and process right before smoking. I like the idea of that kind of ritual, especially if I sharing it with fellow smokers.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice review, Shannen. And I'm with you. I can't smoke a full bowl. But I do love smoking a full bowl when mixed 50/50 with Sir Walter Raleigh...I call the mix "Sir Walter Rambo" :mrgreen:

Contrabass Bry, that is a stunning photo. Looks like wafers of dark chocolate. :thumb:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Nice review, Shannen. And I'm with you. I can't smoke a full bowl. But I do love smoking a full bowl when mixed 50/50 with Sir Walter Raleigh...I call the mix "*Sir Walter Rambo*" :mrgreen:
> 
> Contrabass Bry, that is a stunning photo. Looks like wafers of dark chocolate. :thumb:


 Hahahaha :bounce: Great name, I now have to try a pipeful of sir walter rambo when I get home!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Today is the first day in a week since getting my Tambo that I'm smoking something different. ( Bobs choc flake ) Did I do it because I got tired of it? No! I had to make a firm decision not to smoke it today because the fact is I'm liking the damn stuff way too much.
Thus I deprive myself.... I had to. If I go on as I was I'd run out before I know it.
I smoked 3 bowels back to back when I got mine, strong yes, but I been a heavy smoker for way too long so I didnt get any ill effects.

Next time around I'm gonna get me 2 or more of the sticks for sure. I only got a 1oog bag because I didnt know what to expect.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Nice review, particularly the yellow latex image, really stresses the potency of the leaf. Is it general practice to steam and jar it as soon as you get it, or do some of you age it in the stick and process it when you are ready to smoke it?
> 
> Either way, thanks for the pre and post steamed comparisons, very interesting!


For storage (space) Purposes, I only steamed one of my 2 sicks. The other is currently still in the freezer killing any rouge tobacco beetles that may be laying in wait.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Not a huge fan of the Tambo by itself but I think it is a great blending tobacco. I have an antique hand crank cast iron tobacco cutter/chopper that was a blast to finally get to use. I'll order more just for the fun of processing it.

50% Irish Flake, 25% Tambo, 25% VaPer - give it a shot


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

How does this stuff get so strong with nicotine?


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I only have a few bowls worth of the Tambo that i got in a trade.we should get another group buy going so i can get more!!


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for your review, Shannen. A question please: did you bought Tambo from the Indonesian vendor or there is an alternative way to buy it? Thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

italiansmoker said:


> Thank you for your review, Shannen. A question please: did you bought Tambo from the Indonesian vendor or there is an alternative way to buy it? Thanks in advance for the answer.


It's only available through the Indonesian vendor. Although Commonsenseman holds group buys to counteract the high shipping costs.
I can't find the link to the vendor, perhaps someone will help ya with that.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

The vendor link is thetntshoppe . com


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I call the mix "Sir Walter Rambo" :mrgreen:
> 
> Contrabass Bry, that is a stunning photo. Looks like wafers of dark chocolate. :thumb:


I agree, great photo! Nice review, too, Shannon!

And super blend name, TJ! (I might just stir up some SWRambo tonight! :hippie


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

what about mixing tambo with carter hall??? would it be a good fit??


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

funbags said:


> what about mixing tambo with carter hall??? would it be a good fit??


I think that would be great IMO. I personally like it solo. But I do have a concoction of Tambo/Black Irish X/ Perique 45/45/10 that should be an arse kicker!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I think that would be great IMO. I personally like it solo. But I do have a concoction of Tambo/Black Irish X/ Perique 45/45/10 that should be an arse kicker!


Good Grief Z, you really do want to go into Vit N coma don't you 
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

funbags said:


> what about mixing tambo with carter hall??? would it be a good fit??


Don't know why not. :tu


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Don't know why not. :tu


What about Tambo and Five Brothers? These two will make turnes to slap your face while you're smoking them... :rotfl:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> What about Tambo and Five Brothers? These two will make turnes to slap your face while you're smoking them... :rotfl:


Sounds like it would make a good movie title, maybe "Five Brothers and a Funeral".


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn but I gotta get some of this stuff, anyone know how much the sticks weigh?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Tambo = kick in the nuts

For the true tobacco experience nothing compares but to me it is a novelty smoke and nothing else. Everyone should try it but it isnt an everyday smoke.

The cigars are a double kick in the nuts.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Andrewdk said:


> Damn but I gotta get some of this stuff, anyone know how much the sticks weigh?


About 150grams.

Yes it goes quite well with drug-store burley's.

Thanks for the review Shannen!


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Sounds like it would make a good movie title, maybe "Five Brothers and a Funeral".


:banana:


----------

